# memory stick problem in ubutnu



## ste2425 (Dec 4, 2008)

my sister has ubuntu as her os for all her school work and she did a load and saved it on her memoery stick to take into school, She save dit all there and did it right went to school did more work saved it on the stick but when she got back home theres nothing on the stick at all. If you click on properties it says theres space being used up etc but wont show any files. I think she uses mac's and windows in school for different lessons and both show her files fine, so wats up with the ubuntu? She has usb 2.0 so it wont be out liek that. Im kinda stumpd for ideas and she stuck with no work


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 4, 2008)

What file system? How is it mounted?

And why is she using Ubuntu? Linux isn't exactly that great for the average user.


----------



## ste2425 (Dec 4, 2008)

because she carn't afford windows errm im completally dumb when it comes to linux what do mean file system and mounted? how would i find out?


----------



## btarunr (Dec 4, 2008)

Normally a USB stick should auto-mount under Ubuntu. Regardless of the OS, the stick's volume should be vfat (FAT/FAT32) by default. If you're able to tell how much space is used up on the volume, in most likelihood it's already mounted.


----------



## ste2425 (Dec 4, 2008)

so it is mounted but that doesn't solve the problem how would i get ubuntu to display her files?


----------



## xfire (Dec 4, 2008)

Try the same on a live CD. Maybe take a back up format and restore should do it.


----------



## ste2425 (Dec 4, 2008)

format of the memory card you mean sorry?


----------

